# No longer working after installing theater 550pro tv card



## thatdude90210 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone else see this, 0.23 was working fine with my x800xtpe until I installed a Sapphire theater 550pro tv card (new ati theater 550 pro chip tv card that just came out). After reboot, it said card not supported.  Device ID is now 0000, chip type 0x0, memory size = 3840mb, active pipe = 4, default clock are 0, and 0. Both clock slider are at 0. Changing the slider does nothing.

I'm guessing atitool is finding my new Sapphire 550pro tv card and is taking that as my video card. On my device manager, display adapter is normal, the only thing the tv card added was "ATI unified avstream driver" in the sound, video and game controller part.

Tried the 0.24 beta and it's the same.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2005)

thank you .. i will add that atitool does no longer detect your card as video card


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2005)

could you check what the pci device id of the card is? sandra or everest will tell you


----------



## thatdude90210 (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a screenshot from Everest of the device id info, thanks:

http://img193.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img193&image=deviceid19qn.jpg


----------

